# Need help identifying a Beretta model



## SLA

I am having trouble identifying the model number, year and value of this pistol. It came into my family in 1987 but I don’t know much else about the gun’s history, manufacturer date etc. On the left side of the barrel in a single line it says, “PIETRO BERETTA Gardone V. T. Cal .9 short”. Underneath it says, “Made in Italy”. On the right side it says, “Berden Corporation N.Y. – N.Y. On the right side above the trigger it is stamped “PB”. On the front trigger guard it is stamped “AC”, and there are two symbols I cannot make out. I have looked at all the catalogs and websites and kind not find an exact match of this gun. Any hel would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Shipwreck

post a photo... I'd also go ask at the Beretta Forum...


----------



## hud35500

Look something like this ? If so, it's an 80's series Beretta. They were chambered in .22,.32, & .380. They are nice guns, but not really valuable. It should have model number(81,83,84,etc.). In excellent condition, they average about $400, some special editions may fetch $600-$700. Put up some pics if you can.


----------



## DJ Niner

Maybe a Beretta 70S (click link below to see photos)?

Beretta Web 70 Series

Berben Corporation in N.Y. was one of Beretta's early importers; another one was Garcia.


----------



## Fabian

Hey I am sure is a Beretta mod. 84 cal. 380, I have one, but always I had the doubt about his authenticity, because underneath the barrel say "Made in Italia" , no Italy . Somwhere knows why my pistol say "Made in Italia" ?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Shipwreck

Fabian said:


> Hey I am sure is a Beretta mod. 84 cal. 380, I have one, but always I had the doubt about his authenticity, because underneath the barrel say "Made in Italia" , no Italy . Somwhere knows why my pistol say "Made in Italia" ?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


I sent you a pm to go ask at the beretta forum.

However, there are no counterfeit beretta 84s floating around. The model has undergone subtle changes over the years. Older models are blue steel (the slide) and had a curved trigger guard. If you gun says beretta 84, then it is a beretta 84.


----------



## berettatoter

I agree with Shipwreck on this one. My Model 84 says "Made in Italy", but Italia is probably just how an Italian would pronounce Italy.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

i have been doing some searching and have found "made in italia" on a few upscale products and found this explanation.... 

according to italian laws, "made in italy" can be used for any product that has the final assembly in italy even if all of the parts are made in another country. some upscale companies have, in the past, used "made in italia" to differentiate between assembled and made in italy of italian components. as far as i can tell its not used much any more....

my cuban cigars have a similar phrase "hecho en cuba, totalamente a mano"


----------



## DJ Niner

Another possibility is that the weapon was purchased in Europe and brought to the U.S.A. later. A lot of military members bought guns through the various rod & gun clubs on U.S. military installations, and brought them back to the states as personal property when they transferred home. It's possible that guns for export to the U.S. (most of the guns you see on the market today) were marked slightly differently than guns sold in Europe.


----------



## berettatoter

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> i have been doing some searching and have found "made in italia" on a few upscale products and found this explanation....
> 
> according to italian laws, "made in italy" can be used for any product that has the final assembly in italy even if all of the parts are made in another country. some upscale companies have, in the past, used "made in italia" to differentiate between assembled and made in italy of italian components. as far as i can tell its not used much any more....
> 
> my cuban cigars have a similar phrase "hecho en cuba, totalamente a mano"


Wow, good post. I did not know that. People learn from people just as iron sharpens iron.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier

berettatoter said:


> I agree with Shipwreck on this one. My Model 84 says "Made in Italy", but Italia is probably just how an Italian would pronounce Italy.


"Italy" is just an Anglicization of "Italia". (Same-same "Rome" instead of "Roma", "Milan" instead of "Milano", etc., etc.)


----------



## berettabone

Abondanza..........


----------

